# MTB - Ride After Work - 8/11/10



## bvibert (Aug 9, 2010)

Riding somewhere starting sometime around the 5:30 to 6:00 time.  Anyone interested?


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 9, 2010)

Planning on getting out after work, not sure where yet. Maybe Case, maybe the Rez, might even do Penwood.


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 9, 2010)

Wednesday RAW you say.....a loop at the reservoir might work well for everyone and we could do beer and pizza post ride.....


----------



## bvibert (Aug 9, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> Wednesday RAW you say.....a loop at the reservoir might work well for everyone and we could do beer and pizza post ride.....



Sounds good for me!  I'm on my own Wednesday night anyway...

In the lot behind Murphy and Scarlettis at 5:45 sound good?  Or is there somewhere else that works better?


----------



## mondeo (Aug 9, 2010)

Might be in for this.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 10, 2010)

Decide on a location?


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 10, 2010)

I will either be riding the Rez or Case, but I am going to be starting ealier. Say 5:00ish at the very latest.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 10, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> I will either be riding the Rez or Case, but I am going to be starting ealier. Say 5:00ish at the very latest.



Let me know, I plan on riding Case today, but like the earlier start times.

You get you Turner 5 dollar back together?


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 10, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> You get you Turner 5 dollar back together?



Actually it’s a 5 cent

Its all back together, going to take it for a short test ride tonight at Robinson St park to make sure everything is working ok. If not its back to the SS


----------



## mondeo (Aug 10, 2010)

Rez at 5:20?


----------



## bvibert (Aug 10, 2010)

Definitely can't do 5, 5:30 is a possibility though.


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 10, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Definitely can't do 5, 5:30 is a possibility though.



I'm in the same boat! Shooting for 5:30 and parking behind The Exchange building on Farmington Ave home of Murphy's and Scarletti's. :flag:


----------



## bvibert (Aug 10, 2010)

Okay, so Jon and I will be at in the parking area behind the exchange at around 5:30ish.  And I'm planning on eating some pizza and drinking some beer afterwards.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 11, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Okay, so Jon and I will be at in the parking area behind the exchange at around 5:30ish.  And I'm planning on eating some pizza and drinking some beer afterwards.



Looks like we'll have some of the BSS crew joining us as well.  Should be a fun ride and post ride.


----------



## mondeo (Aug 11, 2010)

Alright, one group's placed their bid.

Tim/Jeff,
Figure out what you guys are up to yet?


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 11, 2010)

mondeo said:


> Alright, one group's placed their bid.
> 
> Tim/Jeff,
> Figure out what you guys are up to yet?



We're both leaving work around 4 so our plan is to be pedaling around 4:30-4:45.


----------



## mondeo (Aug 11, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> We're both leaving work around 4 so our plan is to be pedaling around 4:30-4:45.


Whatever happened to 5ish?

I'll leave work around 3:45, should be there by 4:35 assuming light-ish traffic.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 11, 2010)

mondeo said:


> Whatever happened to 5ish?
> 
> I'll leave work around 3:45, should be there by 4:35 assuming light-ish traffic.



Tim needs to be home before the street lights come on.


----------

